# black piranha just sits in corner Help!!!



## popcorn (Feb 6, 2004)

We got a baby black P. in October. He used to be fairly active for about the first month, swimming around the tank, agresivaly chasing feeders he looked healthy. For about the last month though, he just hangs out in one corner of the tank and rarely swims around at all. Infact, sometimes he appears to be slightly on his side as if he's having trouble staying ballanced in the water? When feeders are in the tank, he will dart from his corner, take a bite and then go back to his corner of the tank, he just isn't active at all. He's always resting in the bottom back corner of the tank, appearing to be on his side somewhat. The water tests perfect and the tank is kept at 80. His color and everything looks great and his appetite is normal. He almost looks dead at times........just sitting in the corner, you can come back and check on him a few hours later, and he hasn't moved at all. Is this normal behavior? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

This could be where he has made his territory.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Is he breathing heavily? Lots of gill activity?

How big is this tank?

Pac


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Just add a rock or plant in that corner


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> popcorn Posted Today, 04:01 PM
> We got a baby black P. in October. He used to be fairly active for about the first month, swimming around the tank, agresivaly chasing feeders he looked healthy. For about the last month though, *he just hangs out in one corner of the tank and rarely swims around at all. *Infact, sometimes he appears to be slightly on his side as if he's having trouble staying ballanced in the water? When feeders are in the tank, he will dart from his corner, *take a bite and then go back to his corner of the tank, he just isn't active at all. *He's always resting in the bottom back corner of the tank, appearing to be on his side somewhat. *The water tests perfect and the tank is kept at 80. His color and everything looks great and his appetite is normal. He almost looks dead at times........just sitting in the corner*, you can come back and check on him a few hours later, and he hasn't moved at all. Is this normal behavior? Any suggestions? Thanks!


All sounds pretty normal to me. What were you expecting?


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

hastatus said:


> All sounds pretty normal to me. What were you expecting?
> [snapback]825310[/snapback]​


back flips :rasp:


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

thats just how they are add a powerhead if you dont have one mine swims in it all the time :nod: and what size is he and how big is the tank? and welcome to p-fury


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> thats just how they are add a powerhead if you dont have one mine swims in it all the time :nod: and what size is he and how big is the tank? and welcome to p-fury
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what I was going to suggest. Add a powerhead.. this will force him to move a bit.. I also guess you can do what was stated above by "blackdude" -- put a rock there..


----------



## popcorn (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. The P. is about 2" and the tank is 55gal. So, it's pretty normal for them to just lie around in one corner? I don't know quite what I was expecting.....more activity, I guess. He used to swim around the tank........I was also concerned cause he appears to be on his side alot. Our red bellys did that when they were freaked out, but this guy is habitually on his side..........Weird. Hmmmm.......Well, we'll put a plant in that corner and stick a powerhead in there. Thanks for the posts


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Rhoms are ambush hunters and they will hide and stalk its prey.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

popcorn said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. The P. is about 2" and the tank is 55gal. So, it's pretty normal for them to just lie around in one corner? I don't know quite what I was expecting.....more activity, I guess. He used to swim around the tank........I was also concerned cause he appears to be on his side alot. Our red bellys did that when they were freaked out, but this guy is habitually on his side..........Weird. Hmmmm.......Well, we'll put a plant in that corner and stick a powerhead in there. Thanks for the posts
> [snapback]825650[/snapback]​


2" is still young and laying on its side is a defensive posture to prevent a belly bite.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

my friend has a small rhom with the same behavior, he is a little more active then what your saying, but he has the same behavior, normal if you ask me


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

popcorn said:


> We got a baby black P. in October. He used to be fairly active for about the first month, swimming around the tank, agresivaly chasing feeders he looked healthy. For about the last month though, he just hangs out in one corner of the tank and rarely swims around at all. Infact, sometimes he appears to be slightly on his side as if he's having trouble staying ballanced in the water? When feeders are in the tank, he will dart from his corner, take a bite and then go back to his corner of the tank, he just isn't active at all. He's always resting in the bottom back corner of the tank, appearing to be on his side somewhat. The water tests perfect and the tank is kept at 80. His color and everything looks great and his appetite is normal. He almost looks dead at times........just sitting in the corner, you can come back and check on him a few hours later, and he hasn't moved at all. Is this normal behavior? Any suggestions? Thanks!
> [snapback]825291[/snapback]​


try adding a background to your tank, he may be a little skiddish of light. Also, add some plants and a strong power head, like a ac802( for a 70 gal.). this will also circulate the water temp. in the tank and there won't be temp. layers in the tank and give him some exercise.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i think he found his chill spot.. my rhom does the same thing.. just chills in his spot then comes out and swims in the powerhead and roam the tank.. well b4 he was in a divided tank thats what he did but i doubt anythign is wrong as these guys previously said.. just add a powerhead


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Same as that...my rhom has his quiet spot in the tank, out of the way of the main currents. He often spends a lot of time there, just watching what's going on outside.
I don't think you have anything to worry about, it seems to be typical rhom behaviour....don't forget that rhoms are lurkers more than active hunters.

Rich


----------



## popcorn (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, I put a powerhead in, some more plants...........dropped in some feeders last night. He was still in that corner, on his side but did swim out to nip a goldfish once in a while, but the poor lil guy didn't make it







I woke up to find him dead this morning. I knew something wasn't quite right with him. Thanks for your help though and your suggestions.......I wish I knew what was wrong with him and could have saved him.......I don't get. Best wishes with your P's. I think I'll stick to red bellys.


----------

